# Match Strike With Dankung & Looped Tubes



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

One for the chinese a match strike with the Dankung general and my looped tube sets, the technique is slightly different to what I am used to.


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Nice shooting, Hawk...I am nowhere near that...practice. practice, practice


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Well done Hawk! Skip to 04:30 to see the action


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nice shooting, indeed.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

*Way to go Hawk!!*


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

if smokers had to do that everytime to light a cigarette

there would be no lung cancer


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Match lighting is still the hardest feat to do with a slingshot.... and you've pretty well mastered that!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Great shooting!


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

I have not posted many video's for a while now as I had shingles for almost four weeks incredibly painful and extremely sensitive skin,Migrains too what a b.... I am also trying to light 3 matches with one shot, been on this for awhile I keep knocking the silver tips off and scorching all three of them, and have often got the strong smell of burning but have not lit them all yet.The closest I have been is one light and two scorched matches a very near miss. This is so much harder to do than lighting one simply because of the angle of the matches as they stand upright in a solid base, and will take a very precise shot from my experience so far their is absolutely no room for error at all. With one match it is hanging and angled slightly towards you so the shot is more full on giving you a target area of about 2mm making it easier to strike, still a very very difficult shot though. Am I on an impossible task ? nah never say never.


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Go for it Hawk. You have the talent to make it happen.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

I took a stab at this one afternoon back from work, broke a few at ten meters, fired one up after about an hour and sore arm later. These chains pull HARD. Dankung agile toucan with pc444's. Those chinese frames cant be ignored as quality shooters!!! 
http://slingshotforum.com/index.php?/topic/15545-Chain Light


----------

